# ID. help please.



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Sorry, my camera skills aren't the best. Lol! Found this in the assorted peacock today. About 2 1/2 inches. Looks male to me, so I grabbed it to put in my male hap/peacock tank. It's face has a faint blue hue to it, the dorsal fin has red along the top. Anal fin has light red/yellow color with lots of egg spots. Body is easily seen with the broken black line. Again, sorry I couldn't get a good side pic with him flared up. I will try harder tomorrow if needed.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

This is an odd fish, very vague. Assuming it is a Malawi "Hap" hybrid, but have no idea what this fish is.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

I assumed hap hybrid also, but was just curious if the broken black line was similar to any other species at that size? The light blue is starting to spread to the mid body. It is very faint though. I guess we'll see how it turns out??? You never know? I'll keep you updated. Thanks for the help, Kip.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Protomelas spilonatus has one horizontal line that is kinda broken. Copidichromis azureus which have three separated dot blotches on a pale background.This one has the line start at the first blotch would be but then it extends on from there, like a mix of three dots and a line. Maybe compare to the Protomelas spilonatus types. See if he gets light blue or dark blue, or any yellow-orange color, or a forehead blaze.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

When looking up the Protomelas spilonotus, this pic comes up and you are right, kind of has those lines and body shape. Here is pic link I found. https://sv.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protome ... onotus.jpg. I will update the pics in a month or so and see what he looks like. I do have other dominant fish in with it, he may not color real well right away. They don't really push him around much though. It's a waiting game. Here is a better shot of him showing a little color. Thanks again.


----------

